# Cunning StunTTs...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay guys, you've seen my thread here...

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145678

Sign up here for this and let's do it... 

Become a founding member of CunningStunTTs... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## morrisan (Jan 12, 2007)

morrisan.......I'm in!


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

put me as a possible... depending on location and day and how many Northwester i can get down to rally up with you all if your still looking at M25...


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm up for this..... Fri/Sat night!?

Should make some headlines..... Even if it's only "lots of idiots drive round M25"..... 

Nick


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm in......

Do you want me to arrange that the TT Forum Mascot is available 

T ROB T


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hardrhino said:


> I'm up for this..... Fri/Sat night!?
> 
> Should make some headlines..... Even if it's only "lots of idiots drive round M25".....
> 
> Nick


Isn't that a normal day.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I think M1, M62/A50 (if you want to be lazy) M6

now thats a nice circle around the midlands!!!


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

:lol: Yeah put me down.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Assuming my ability to get there without mechanical failure, I'll be there. I like the spoonerism by the way


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Put me down please!

I will very soon have a car that I will wanting to do as many miles as I can!

Cunning!!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I like the idea a lot as long as it's on Fri or Sat nite. Book me from J28 to J16 please........ 

I am sorry Rich I missed the Brighton cruise, but now I have more time to spare...........


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Friday or Saturday? Count me IN!!! 

Nick


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Im In like flynn who ever he is :? :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

after experiencing the brighton bash i would love to be on the C / S s run but it / i will need a bit of forward planing and i will have to try and fit in some other stuff ( goodwood rev eg. !!! ) as it is a long expensive treck just to be another " loonie on the M25 !!",,,, i can do that any day,, we do have some motorways here you know !!!!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

this could be a laugh [smiley=thumbsup.gif] South Mimms services might be a good gathering point?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

was said:


> this could be a laugh [smiley=thumbsup.gif] South Mimms services might be a good gathering point?


It would help if we all had DRLs... even loan ones... 8)

How you doin' mate. Not seen you here for a while? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Yep i am in, i just need plenty of notice to book time of work, and sort things with the wife. 

can we all put up our locations when we post, We can then see where peeps are coming from and may prompt others to come along if they know there are others they can drive down with.

Just a thought. :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I'd join from Junction 5 but we'd have to make it three or four joining points only, otherwise it'll be chaos.

This will take a lot of organisation, some strict time keeping and a will to maintain a certain speed all round the M25...


----------



## lobs84 (Mar 17, 2009)

Count me in sounds like a great idea, I live in Coventry but would be willing to travel to the M25 if there was going to be alot of people joining in. It would be a great sight to see a fair few tt's all going round the M25.

Will.


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

lobs84 said:


> Count me in sounds like a great idea, I live in Coventry but would be willing to travel to the M25 if there was going to be alot of people joining in. It would be a great sight to see a fair few tt's all going round the M25.
> 
> Will.


Cool! Could meet ya at J10 of the M1 :lol:

When's this happening Rusty?????


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

LuTTon said:


> When's this happening Rusty?????


Just as soon as I can assemble a team of like-minded, well-organised people to help me arrange it. This is no walk in a Sheffield Country Park for christ's sake... :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> LuTTon said:
> 
> 
> > When's this happening Rusty?????
> ...


Rich,

Have you been on the m25 recently??
It is plagued with road works, average speed cameras, speed cameras & TRAFFIC 

Was on there the other day & through roadworks between 6/7 junctions there was 20 mile plus tailbacks either way, could not even reach the average speed let alone maintain it (50mph) :lol: :lol:

Could be a Long Slow cruise :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> Could be a Long Slow cruise :wink:


Yep you're correct. But I'd want to do this at 3 maybe 4 on a Saturday morning when all the City boys are dipping their wind socks into sloppy seconds...


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Could be a Long Slow cruise :wink:
> ...


Not a problem then, although dont know what time the people coming from up north will have to start off to get down for that time :lol: :lol:

The other saturday (11am) was on the m25 (carpark) going to waks & to do 25 miles took me 1hour 30mins [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> The other saturday (11am) was on the m25 (carpark) going to waks & to do 25 miles took me 1hour 30mins [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


No way am I volunteering to go on the M25 during the day :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Well I'd join from Junction 5 but we'd have to make it three or four joining points only, otherwise it'll be chaos.
> 
> This will take a lot of organisation, some strict time keeping and a will to maintain a certain speed all round the M25...


Top end (M1 to M40) has a lovely long 50mph stretch now until 2012!!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'd join from Junction 5 but we'd have to make it three or four joining points only, otherwise it'll be chaos.
> ...


Do you wanna be part of the organising team?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Maybe... :roll:

Have you had any thoughts to date's as I would have to stay down there somewhere


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Would be rude to miss it as I'm right next to J1 of said motorway


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

BUMP! 

Any news?!


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Whats going on with this? Im in! But when??? & where? :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

L80NTT said:


> Whats going on with this? Im in! But when??? & where? :roll:


 and

Guys, I'm still up for sorting this but might postpone until next year. I'm too busy with personal things and other projects closer to my heart... :?

If you'd like to start a positive list of participants then begin here...

RustyIntegrale


----------

